# Dowel making plate



## Dutchmn (Jul 12, 2013)

A few weeks I'm looking through the scrap metal bin at work and the shop foreman asks me what I'm looking for, I say a piece on 1/4 steel with different size holes in it for a dowel making plate.
He says give me a napkin drawing of what you want and I'll see what I can do. So I draw something up in inkscape and give it to him and today he stopped my cube and hands me this. Thanks Rob


----------



## rtbrmb (Nov 11, 2011)

very nice! That's $55 at Lie-Nielsen.

Bill in MI


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

How does it work? Post some pics of some dowels.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

very nice looking dowel maker. I made one a few months ago with some 1/4" angle iron, and it works great, I made it based on the video that Izzy Swan posted a while back… I just made the little cutters with a dremel tool, I'm surprised at how well it works. One thing I noticed is that the 3/8" and 5/16" work better because they I didn't 'countersink' or wallow out the holes as much as I did on the 1/4" and 3/16"... Very quick and effective jig though. And you have to turn the clutch on your drill way down or it will keep breaking the wood.

Dont have any pictures of the dowels right now, but I've made 1/4" brazilian cherry, 3/16" oak, 3/8" poplar and others, and used poplar dowels on my last project…

Sorry about the F-bomb!


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Aren't some of the dowel makers of that type designed to have the dowel pounded down through the hole? I assume you'd have to 8-side the stick before going to that final step. 7foot: do you have trouble making the dowels straight with your jig?


----------

